# RZR power steering / Mini cooper pump



## justbroke (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello newbie here. I have a Polaris rzr 800 that someone has attempted to install a mini cooper power steering in. It is currently hooked up to a push pull switch that once turned on when it works it works well. But it does not work well too often.....What I have found is that there are 2 large power wires that supply battery voltage to the motor. Then there are 3 separate smaller wires that "activate" the motor when the car is started. Right now the guy that installed it has the smaller wires tied into the larger wires. I believe the way they are tied in is a big part of the problem. What I am looking for is the correct wiring. I have read somewhere that the 3 small wires are a positive, a sensor and possibly a ground but I can not find a diagram that shows what color is what. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

